# What suggestions do you have for Regions to get you to attend now!



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I think they should wave the membership fee or give the first 1,000 to sign up 2 year membership.

All of what you said DB is doable also.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I think it was to spread out. Maybe should of concentrated in one Region. I am planning on attending the Warren event but most of my buddies are saying they are not buying a $30 membership for 1 shoot that takes u nowhere. There are a couple team shoots in the Erie area in July and they said they would rather spend there $30 entering it and have a chance at being on a good team and having a good time. Just to many shoots bang ,bang,bang. A lot of these shooters are young guys with families and jobs and just can't go every weekend May through Middle August. It looks like a new event is the one to suffer. If it ever got up and running, I think they would prefer the ASA style over the IBO. I get to 2 ASA's a year and prefer there shoots way more. Even came in 9th place in Kentucky and got $100. Get 4th in IBO and you might get a dime and not much if you win. I am really afraid the $30 membership at this time is going to be the killer. I hope the guys suprise me and come out of the woodwork.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> I think they should wave the membership fee or give the first 1,000 to sign up 2 year membership.
> 
> All of what you said DB is doable also.


Membership fee seems to be an issue. Tough economy right now with gas prices.
DB


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

I traveled to Anderson from Pa. thinking that the more centralized location was going to draw a decent crowd, boy was I wrong. It was hard to look around and see the amount of work that Regions and the city of Anderson put into the event for that outcome. Had to be like a swift kick in the "you know what's" to those involved. Talking to folks it seems like the same issues kept coming up. Event timing, IBO shooters not wanting to change their set ups and not wanting to pay the $30 membership fee to shoot 1 event.
Only living 1 1/2 hours from the Warren event I brought back a few hundred Regions fliers to distribute locally. After talking to numerous people in the area the one thing I keep hearing as an issue is the membership fee again. I don't know what the answer is DB, but it is hard to understand how having another option for the northern based shooters is not getting more support. I just got done talking with the gentleman from Warren who is organizing the weekends worth of events to try to see if there are any other ways to get the word out. All we can do is spread the word, the rest is up to those that choose to attend or not.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I think if ASA is shooting in the South, they should shoot in the North that month. Stay away from other established shoot dates. Appeal to a geographic region that doesn't have a big shoot that month. People are not going to two big national shoots two weekends in a row. They don't have the vac time and funds to do that.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Membership fee seems to be an issue. Tough economy right now with gas prices.
> DB


I feel it's an issue and here is why I payed my membership for psaa which is having a state championship that same weekend so it's hard to justify paying for a membership for a new organization to go to one shoot. I did that for IBO just so I could shoot erie 
Now that makes membership for 3 organization plus local club that I have this year and regions would make 4 Just don't know


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

There are 48 states in the continental US but only 11 states that host a major ASA or IBO tournament and they schedule 2 of their 3 events in these states? Maybe if they would have started out west in an untapped market they would have done better and not had to worry as much about scheduling conflicts for all but the professional level archers (and maybe they could have picked up a few NFAA pros that don't ever travel 2/3 of the way across the country for a 3D shoot).


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

It's all in the advertising and word of mouth is normally the best, so not real sure how to create a bigger buzz, but it needs done. That and grassroots efforts in the local areas, which should be where local clubs and shops come into play to get at least a decent turnout on locals alone. 

The fact that they are doing a live feed of the shoot downs was incredible. I saw the pros live, missed the others, but this is a big step forward and shows a huge initiative on their part. Obviously no other organization is doing this right now. The last live feed I remember seeing was from Lancaster last year. 

Everything is in place for this to succeed on paper, now the rest just needs to come together. I'm still not a fan of the timing of their events in relation to other national events, but if it takes off like it should that will take care of itself.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

My opinion. Is simple....It's to similar to ASA. What is the incentive for me (an Ibo shooter) to shoot a regions shoot in Indiana or PA when I could save that money, travel to KY or Il. and shoot an ASA that is already established. With that said I did want to attend the Anderson event but I had to work last weekend. With no option to shoot all on Friday there was no way I could attend.


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

Head north. I bet you could get at least 125 shooter from michigan to attend. Our state shoots always produce 100 or better shooters.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

If Regions wants to succeed they must set themselves apart somehow. Better schelduling of events in areas not so close to established IBO and ASA areas.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Better communication will help them a little but I feel the bottom line is that most folks only have so much time and money and it's hard to support 3 different organizations on a National scale. Usually a national event involves travel, hotels, vacation time which is more money than the average hunter / archer can support. You have to figure most archers are hunters first and forced with a choice they are not going to waste their hunting time to travel and support another event. Having three national events a month plus supporting local 3d shoots on weekends is asking allot from sportsman who has a wife, children and grandchildren that need attention. 

Oooops, don't forget my bass boat needs some attention several days a week, caught so many bass this morning my wrist was sore from setting the hook.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Joseph McCluske said:


> Oooops, don't forget my bass boat needs some attention several days a week, caught so many bass this morning my wrist was sore from setting the hook.


LOL you got the same problem I do. My son is not into archery anymore but big into the bass tournaments. Had a friend(bass fisherman) move back to Pitt after many years in NY. Perhaps you know him? Kirk M? spent a few years in the NFL.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> Looks and sounds like the regions pro am itself has been great from all the reviews I have heard from those there.
> 
> 
> My suggestion is more talk here promoting the shoots.
> ...


Yes, they should have been plastering their events all over the place.

Metro this weekend sort of speaks for the 77 that attended Regions last weekend.

Maybe Regions should have just had events this year, no membership until......?

Maybe some one day events, like get in and get out same day.


----------



## P'town Shooter (Dec 30, 2012)

To many shoots. Not enough weekends. Can't support them all.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

First, let me say that I wanted to follow the Regions tour, and will if I can just get over the negative impression I've developed due to their not seeming to want to communicate with the shooters. Also, the shooters seem to be (IMO) getting blamed unfairly for not supporting an organization that sort of reminded me of the very people, and the reasons I chose to not continue attending the IBO events.
They seem to have done a good job of setting up ranges and Targets, which is what is expected of any national, or even a local club event for that matter, and the shooters are now being shamed for not attending, because of a good range and targets. Is that all I'm to expect for a full ProAm entry fee, plus a required full membership just to shoot their event for the first time? Friend of mine only inquired as to if they were going to offer a reduced or complimentary first time entry, and was given a (IMO) very heavy handed answer of "If you can't afford $30.00 then that's just too bad".
My impression, from the information given to the shooters before the ATA and almost nightly here, was that Regions would work closely with the shooters, but really, I've been at a loss for information since. I'm of the opinion that the local officials are the ones that Regions feel are the only people they need to communicate with, and even they are the ones who should furnish the web promotions. 
Now the local clubs are seemingly the ones who are being communicated with, and will (IMO) be the next one who will be blamed for low participation, and the shooters are still not the ones who Regions are wanting to reach, but seem to want others to convince the shooters attend their events.
In my opinion, and we all know about an opinion, we've been jacked around expected to follow like little sheep, for so long that even fellow archers wonder why we don't just fall into line and support them, even if they don't want to communicate with the shooters.
Sure, I'll get flamed, but you asked for my opinion as to what I think. I think they should get off their high horse, stop expecting everyone else to do their work, Promote their product, offer the shooters their money's worth, make their shooters want to attend, and not leave me feeling that I should pay up and attend because it's expected of me.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I would like to see IBO scoring with a 300 fps speed limit but ASA classes


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

ibo scoring no speedlimit and make it more affordable. I went and shot at jay county archery sunday 21 miles from my house had two cheeseburgers and drink after I shot a 30 target 3d course and spent less than 15 dollars. did I ad that my boy shoot for free there they don't charge for youth to shoot.


----------



## paul anderson (Feb 26, 2008)

i was at the Anderson in shoot it was a great time , and they are only charging $15.00 dollors instead of $30.00 , so come out and shoot this thing .


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

deer down said:


> Head north. I bet you could get at least 125 shooter from michigan to attend. Our state shoots always produce 100 or better shooters.


My wife and I would shoot it. I know Shawn Hatem is involved with Regions and Shawn puts a lot into archery so I know it would be a great time.

Give Regions some time, as someone mentioned, not enough time during summer with graduations, weddings, family vacations, its just too hard to make all the shoots and support all them.

Case in point, here in Michigan this past weekend there was Sectionals, the Meijer State Games and the 4th leg of the G5 Triple Threat being held. All events I would have liked to try and shoot but the scheduling was done on the same weekend. 

Wish Regions all the best!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

In my opinion with as late as it took them to announce a schedule they shouldn't have had any shoots this year. They should have posted a schedule for next year so everyone could plan out their vacations and really promoted this thing instead of being silent most of the year. 
However since they did shoot this year I don't think there should have been a membership fee so the guys like myself who could only shoot one could have done so cheaper. I think one big problem was advertising and promoting the shoots. At the London ASA there was not one piece of advertisement that I saw and I couldn't believe how many people had never heard of the Regions thing trying to get started. I also think they could have planned out their dates a little better, focused on the areas of the IBO more, and I think they need a better front man. Dick can own the thing and run it behind the scene but I feel that someone energetic and personable out front would help draw people out to attend their tournaments.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> I think if ASA is shooting in the South, they should shoot in the North that month. Stay away from other established shoot dates. Appeal to a geographic region that doesn't have a big shoot that month. People are not going to two big national shoots two weekends in a row. They don't have the vac time and funds to do that.


Agree %100 with this, I would love to go to every; IBO, ASA, Regions, Vegas, Lancaster shoot every year. However, I work for a living. I enjoy the IBO shoots and contrary to what a lot of people on this site seem to think a lot of people do enjoy the IBO events. I hope Regions succeeds but I don't think they are going to overtake this area that is dominated by the IBO. Hopefully one day I'll be able to afford to shoot some other events but until then I'll be supporting the ones that are closest to me. JW


----------



## DCS07flstc (Jun 16, 2011)

Would have attended this shoot but I only have 1 bow that's set for IBO & would have to make serious changes to meet the speed limits. Maybe they could pull more shooters or IBO shooters if they dropped the speed limit on just the known distance classes? I mean its known distance so would a fast bow give anyone an advantage in these classes?


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

6 Grains per pound in most of the classes. It would be real close to what most are setup for in these IBO areas. Since most of the areas where these shoots are in are IBO strong holds. Most of the guy's that come in my shops are setup for IBO and thats where most of they're money is spent on equiptment.

Real simple::You can't go race Indy cars with restrictor plate cars and get them to be competitive in that market.


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

-Big thing to me -- If I come to the tournament, I want to see the pros shoot. I was unable to do that. Why do I have to shoot at the same time they do? Schedule to pros and semi pro's to shoot in the afternoons or when no other class is shooting.
-Offer an outlaw class, that any speed limit and accessories goes (as long as it is safe, keep the 5 gpp limit from IBO)
-I like center 12's and IBO type scoring (but that is me)
-Allow rear moveable sight in hunter class for all tournaments as most seem to use this for hunting combine this class and Open C since it will then be the same class except for stabs. Make Open C have limited Stabs or meet in the middle and let hunter and Open C have the same setup the Pro Bowhunter class has 15" front and one 12" rear stab. Perhaps call it Open Hunter. 
-Allow local shooters that will only shoot one event to shoot for one fee say not over $40(perception here not membership and a shoot fee) If they shoot another shoot that year then the membership fee gets addded. Simply put, most local shooters that would like to shoot simply will not pay $70 to shoot when the local every tournament shoot fees on another week are $10-$20, especially if they are not great shooters.
-1 month prior to and 1 week prior to the shoot plaster the local archery shops and Walmarts, Dicks, newspapers etc. with flyers
-have an online registration that works people will not come from out of town and show up for a * am shoot time if they can not pre register.
-set dates for next year before October. This is when all other clubs plan their dates for next year.
-Advertise in the local archery circuits and work with them to not hold shoots on the same dates by offering incentives. MAJOR COMMUNICATION CAN HAPPEN AT THIS POINT FOR NEXT YEAR IF THEY GET IN FRONT OF IT. THIS IS THE KEY FOR NEXT YEAR. (I like the idea he had about the club with the most members attending gets half a range! maybe even a club vs. club type contest on the range, winning club score gets a bragging rights trophy or plaque or ???reduced membership fees next year, allow challenges to be issued and accepted for the club event)
-Website and facebook page have come a long way and are improving, keep it up!


All of this said, I was at the Lawndale shoot. I feel they did a great job. As with any there are a few tweaks, but man what a fun shoot. I will definitely be there next year. I will plan to spend my money at Regions next year instead of ASA because I have on 4 shoots to attend instead of many more to be able to compete. When money is tight, this is the economical way to support your hobby and still have fun. I feel after those that came and saw it this year will promote it by word of mouth though out the year and next year will be much better and it will grow, it may take a few years, but ASA did not get 1000 shooters over night either.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I think you need 3 shoots in a tri-state area. People will be more apt to pay the membership fee if they can justify going to 3 shoots for that extra $30 mem fee. If you have 3 shoots in one central location, then they are more drivable.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

Good Starter Thread DB

They also had all the vendors brain storm for more ideas as well. They are ready to do what it takes. Very discipline group putting in the hours and work to perform.

As for waving the Membership fee that is one of the things they have been working on also. Keep in mind this membership is how they get the insurance for the events. I think it would be really cool if somehow the ASA and Regions membership could be joined into 1 membership. I'm sure its an insurance liability issue. Yes they will work with you on the membership fee. Please just ask them for relief and hopefully this will not prevent you from attending. 

The Regions team totally support the shooters in all ways possible given the events. They are great at supporting their customers and want to do more. I thank them for that.

Brox as for the 300 fps that is pretty much the case when you factor in the variance. If the Chrono reads 299 you are good to go. If it reads 300 you are out.

They have a class for the Outlaws and the speed to be whatever. If you go to the event you will have a place to shoot one way or another. They make sure of it.

Please give it a whirl.

I'm doing my best to find a way to get to PA. I hope I can get it worked out. I really want to go.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Well Gary's post just eliminated a lot excuses not to try it.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Well Gary's post just eliminated a lot excuses not to try it.


Yep!  When you get the winner of it willing to come on and give input, means a lot.

I know some guys don't do Facebook, but in day in age, get an account. They had awesome coverage on FB and great pictures of the shoot. To see the live shoot off was awesome! Hear the guys joking back and forth was great to see.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

So maybe if they cater to the archers and it seems to be a problem with equipment maybe when you sign up you can sign up as an ASA shooter or an IBO shooter. Different scoring, restrictions for each type of shoot. That way the northern / IBO shooters won't need to change or have a different equipment set up to attend the shoot. Have a winner in each different class since the scoring is different...


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

Something I think would help both Regions and the ASA is to drop the speed limit on the entry level classes. I'm saying novice, hunter, open c and maybe some others.
So when they have a tournament in lets say Warren, Pa, the local shooter who hears about it and is interested can participate without adjusting his or her setup especially if it is in IBO country. They might not know about all the rules or have access to a chrono. It should be easier for the beginner to shoot instead of attending and then find out he can't because of equipment or speed issues. If they do well or win back a little $, I hope they may become more interested and learn more about the org. and its rules. Also, why do you need a speed limit in the known classes. Accuracy is the game in these classes.
Easy access to watch the Pros shoot should also be available to the inquisitive and interested people. Instead of putting them on the back ranges or shipping them 10 miles to another facility, have at least 5 or 6 targets situated so the public can watch them shoot as they filter thru. The shootdowns are great but most have left when this starts. There is about 1 1/2 hrs. on Saturday most Ams. could watch before heading to their ranges.
IMO


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Bearlee said:


> -Big thing to me -- If I come to the tournament, I want to see the pros shoot. I was unable to do that. Why do I have to shoot at the same time they do? Schedule to pros and semi pro's to shoot in the afternoons or when no other class is shooting.
> -Offer an outlaw class, that any speed limit and accessories goes (as long as it is safe, keep the 5 gpp limit from IBO)
> -I like center 12's and IBO type scoring (but that is me)
> -Allow rear moveable sight in hunter class for all tournaments as most seem to use this for hunting combine this class and Open C since it will then be the same class except for stabs. Make Open C have limited Stabs or meet in the middle and let hunter and Open C have the same setup the Pro Bowhunter class has 15" front and one 12" rear stab. Perhaps call it Open Hunter.
> ...


i like a lot of what you're saying...btw, there is a fun class that is "run what ya brung".


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Well they just added 4 more classes with no speed limits.......people are going to run out of excuses soon.....lol

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## easton1117 (Dec 27, 2006)

not everyone has facebook either so a better website will definitely help the Regions shoot grow


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

Offer a shoot in the south, and no, the Carolina's are not the south.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Garceau said:


> Well they just added 4 more classes with no speed limits.......people are going to run out of excuses soon.....lol
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


My excuses have nothing to do with speed limits, I've got my 4500 just hangin around dying to shoot an ASA shoot or Regions shoot. Not sure why people don't get it that 3 major 3D organizations is too much. People simply cannot afford to shoot a national event every single weekend of the summer!! Maybe some of ya'll have way more funds available for such things but most of the archers I know in this area simply don't.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

STRICNINE said:


> Offer a shoot in the south, and no, the Carolina's are not the south.


I here ya! IL,IN isnt north lol. Between MI,MN and WI i bet there are more bowhunters than the rest of the country combined.


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

mocheese said:


> My excuses have nothing to do with speed limits, I've got my 4500 just hangin around dying to shoot an ASA shoot or Regions shoot. Not sure why people don't get it that 3 major 3D organizations is too much. People simply cannot afford to shoot a national event every single weekend of the summer!! Maybe some of ya'll have way more funds available for such things but most of the archers I know in this area simply don't.


I think this is it... For some it's limited funds, but for some it's limited time.

Also, I already hit 6 major shoots from mid May through Mid July between the IBO and ASA. I couldn't squeeze in another. My schedule was too packed. 

I love shooting 3d more than just about anything, but I have some limits. I don't pick 3d over hunting, so from September 1 through Dec 31, I don't shoot 3d, and also for 3-4 weeks for turkey season in April/May (up until Bedford), I don't shoot 3d. As I stated earlier, MId May through Mid July is already full of 3d shoots.

In January, February, March, and August, I'm starving for a national 3d shoot to participate in that isn't 10 hours from Ohio. I'm not going to IBO Worlds as long as they schedule during the week. I'm not taking any of my limited vacation days a month before archery season to shoot 3d. 

If Regions holds their shoots when I'm starving for a shoot in January, February, or March, I'm all over it. I know the weather can be iffy, but so what? We are bowhunters!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> I think if ASA is shooting in the South, they should shoot in the North that month. Stay away from other established shoot dates. Appeal to a geographic region that doesn't have a big shoot that month. People are not going to two big national shoots two weekends in a row. They don't have the vac time and funds to do that.


Ding ding ding, this ^^^^^^


----------



## stark815 (Jan 30, 2009)

Guys the IBO was built for bow hunters by bow hunters. I have no problems with the ASA or Regions but both are founded on the premise of making the promoter money. I'm not suggesting there is anything wrong with that either but for me I enjoy knowing when I shoot an IBO event my money I promoting the sport I love so much through the Bow Hunter Defense Fund.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Garceau said:


> Well they just added 4 more classes with no speed limits.......people are going to run out of excuses soon.....lol
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2



They can add 20 classes but thats not going to bring more shooters. Trying to be IBO is the not the key. 

Folks are honestly trying to give there reasons. Pretty bad when you cant draw 100 shooters.

I think they should offer non memberships until they get established. Cut the entry fee costs.

My hopes for this thread is for Regions to actually listen to archers reasons. Timing right before ASA or IBO is a killer.
DB


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> They can add 20 classes but thats not going to bring more shooters. Trying to be IBO is the not the key.
> 
> Folks are honestly trying to give there reasons. Pretty bad when you cant draw 100 shooters.
> 
> ...


DB,
I don't beleive Regions is trying to be the IBO at all. They are simply trying to accommodate the shooters in this area that already have tournaments scheduled with equipment over speeded for the ASA classes. Keep in mind most of us in the north haven't been exposed to anything else besides IBO until Regions came to this area.

Personally after having shot the first 2 Regions events, I will never waste my money on another IBO!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

stark815 said:


> Guys the IBO was built for bow hunters by bow hunters. I have no problems with the ASA or Regions but both are founded on the premise of making the promoter money. I'm not suggesting there is anything wrong with that either but for me I enjoy knowing when I shoot an IBO event my money I promoting the sport I love so much through the Bow Hunter Defense Fund.


i think you're right it WAS built for bow hunters. but what i see now is a group of people looking to make money off the shooters for the their own benefit. i have yet to see ibo involved in ANY archery hunting issues in my state...and i suspect the same can be said for other states. other than an magazine article in a low circulation hunting magazine all i see is NOTHING. if i'm going to spend money to support hunting ibo is one of the last places i'd put my money. NWTF, NRA, DU, and RMEF actually DO something for the hunter. 

ibo has virtually no pay back to the shooters, the clubs running the shoots have built up nice bank accounts, and they are slow to respond to member requests for change.

i know Mike and his group are making money, but they deliver the best product for the 3d shooter and give something back to the customers.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> They can add 20 classes but thats not going to bring more shooters. Trying to be IBO is the not the key.
> 
> Folks are honestly trying to give there reasons. Pretty bad when you cant draw 100 shooters.
> 
> ...


they are giving their opinions, but those opinions are all over the map. the opinions they should listen to are the opinions that come from people who actually participate in the sport. don't know how you narrow it down on a forum like this.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

stark815, do you know how much money goes to Bowhunter defense? 
The Board of Directors (made of the clubs that have National events for 20 some years) are getting fat off all our money and sponsorship money from the manufacturers. 
Check and see if you can find where all this money for non profit goes. Don't be naive about the IBO not making money on us bowhunters.

I like shooting the Ibo. events also. The entry fee for Worlds is $87 now for 40 targets is getting alittle crazy, but I'm going like a sheep lol.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> They can add 20 classes but thats not going to bring more shooters. Trying to be IBO is the not the key.
> 
> Folks are honestly trying to give there reasons. Pretty bad when you cant draw 100 shooters.
> 
> ...


DB I think they are listening. I live within 1 1/2 hours of Warren and talking to most around here the 2 major things that are holding folks back from shooting Regions is they don't want to change their IBO set up just before Worlds, and they don't want to pay a 30$ fee to shoot 1 shoot. The changes Regions made is not to become the IBO but to give more IBO shooters a chance to try their format. They also dropped the membership to 15$ and with that you get a free practice 3-d range pass. I want to see this succeed and I am volunteering my time as best I can. They are stuck in their dates and need to do what they have to to make this Warren shoot get off the ground.
Now for next season if it were me I would a few things diffferent.
1. I would drop the speed limit on the known distance classes. There is no advantage with speed if you have the number and it gives IBOers a place to shoot without changing their set-ups.
2. I would not spread the shoots across the country, keep the 3 shoots in a region small enough that your membership would benefit you the opportuninty to do all 3 shoots. Do Pa, NY and Ohio. Or MI,Ind and Ill. 
3. And if the shoots are in the north then shoot opposing schedule to the northern series. If the IBO is in Bedford, Regions should be in Pa. Give the folks with the longest travel a place to shoot closer to home.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

They just put on Facebook last night that they added 4 Extreme classes with 5 grains/pound limits and reduced the Membership fee to $15.

Shoot em up lain:


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Not attacking regions here I like the idea of a new event coming on board but from my point of view they started off at the ATA show and had a full head of steam and then it just kind of pittled out and I had no clear idea of where the shoots were or when. Then when I heard where the shoots were they were almost the same distances as the NTC and personally I didn't really want to travel that far for a speed restriction on my set up. I shoot a 30.5 DL so 300 FPS is pretty easy for me lol. However if there were one close enough to me that I had not made previous plans else where I am still curious to go shoot one and see for myself what its like. I hope they continue to grow and improve in years to come.


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

sagecreek said:


> They just put on Facebook last night that they added 4 Extreme classes with 5 grains/pound limits and reduced the Membership fee to $15.
> 
> Shoot em up lain:


Oh cool! That's the first I heard of that thanks. I will go check them out on FB.


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

hrtlnd164 said:


> DB I think they are listening. I live within 1 1/2 hours of Warren and talking to most around here the 2 major things that are holding folks back from shooting Regions is they don't want to change their IBO set up just before Worlds, and they don't want to pay a 30$ fee to shoot 1 shoot. The changes Regions made is not to become the IBO but to give more IBO shooters a chance to try their format. They also dropped the membership to 15$ and with that you get a free practice 3-d range pass. I want to see this succeed and I am volunteering my time as best I can. They are stuck in their dates and need to do what they have to to make this Warren shoot get off the ground.
> Now for next season if it were me I would a few things diffferent.
> 1. I would drop the speed limit on the known distance classes. There is no advantage with speed if you have the number and it gives IBOers a place to shoot without changing their set-ups.
> 2. I would not spread the shoots across the country, keep the 3 shoots in a region small enough that your membership would benefit you the opportuninty to do all 3 shoots. Do Pa, NY and Ohio. Or MI,Ind and Ill.
> 3. And if the shoots are in the north then shoot opposing schedule to the northern series. If the IBO is in Bedford, Regions should be in Pa. Give the folks with the longest travel a place to shoot closer to home.


I like what you're saying. Makes a lot of sense. The only exception I would make would be to suggest three shoots either in the TX, OK, AR area or MO, IA, KS area. I'm sure other folks may want to chime in with another option on expanded shoots.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

carlosii said:


> I like what you're saying. Makes a lot of sense. The only exception I would make would be to suggest three shoots either in the TX, OK, AR area or MO, IA, KS area. I'm sure other folks may want to chime in with another option on expanded shoots.


Oh I agree carlosi, was just using Pa and Ny as examples. Whatever region they are in, keep the 3 shoots in connected states. And I must add that they need an agressive PR person right in the center of that Region to build these things locally.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

They need to bring the shoots west of the Mississippi. They are saturating an already saturated market. Guys SE are hardcore ASA, NE are IBO. And anything west of the river have nothing. I know for the midwest MN has a lot of shooters that get out and shoot. 600 shooters at their state indoor tournement, that's better then the Iowa ProAm. I would love to make any of the national level shoots but travel is tough and you are trying to pull guys from otehr circuits instead of going someplace that doesn't have a circuit. Not saying it would just be easy then. Still have to get the word out and promote but I think your chances are better.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

some of the arguments puzzle me, particularly these
1) they build it, we MUST come. sorry, that's now how it works so don't try to guilt me into it. if its convenient, challenging and fun, i will consider it. just tell me more about why i should invest the money and time
2) they post it, its my responsibility to look for it. sorry, i don't like facebook and that's what websites are for. 
3) these organizations are in it for the money.. really? lets hope they have a profit motive if we want them to stick around. a guy doesn't spend the time, effort, and money to open a restaurant just to feed the masses for free. I don't care how much they make as long as they provide more value than the money i spend. they don't count your money, don't count theirs. If you use this as an excuse, you have no appreciation for the value of other peoples time and dedication

Gut feel... Regions is going through growing pains, listening and adjusting quickly on the fly. If they get the word out, they will make it.

Suggestion... put the money into the website as a sales tool, then push people there. Right now its little more than a landing page.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

WhitBri said:


> They need to bring the shoots west of the Mississippi. They are saturating an already saturated market. Guys SE are hardcore ASA, NE are IBO. And anything west of the river have nothing. I know for the midwest MN has a lot of shooters that get out and shoot. 600 shooters at their state indoor tournement, that's better then the Iowa ProAm. I would love to make any of the national level shoots but travel is tough and you are trying to pull guys from otehr circuits instead of going someplace that doesn't have a circuit. Not saying it would just be easy then. Still have to get the word out and promote but I think your chances are better.


Yet Minn doesnt have much for 3D.....

id love to see one a lot closer to me, but the bigger shoots been.tried before and they disappeared.

I have a place in.mind i spoke with Dick about in Wisconsin. 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

I would like to be able to shoot all of it in 1 day, as do other people I know. One night stay, I can afford, more I can't. I save my time for the worlds to shoot and be with family. Iwas really wanting to go to Warren, but 2 days is too much.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

arrowblaster said:


> I would like to be able to shoot all of it in 1 day, as do other people I know. One night stay, I can afford, more I can't. I save my time for the worlds to shoot and be with family. Iwas really wanting to go to Warren, but 2 days is too much.


you might try contacting them. i know that ASA has allowed folks to shoot all 40 in one day. also, some classes already shoot all 40 in one day..depends on the class.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

Bonus for those new members that sign up in Warren at only $15.00

You will also get to shoot the 3d practice range for ZERO dollars. Nice perk.

Another Huge PERK.

For the local club/ProShop that brings the most shooters you will get a free 10 target course of Mckenzies for that local club to take home after the shoot. SWEET!!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I agree with some of the other posts - come West :teeth:


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

arrowblaster said:


> I would like to be able to shoot all of it in 1 day, as do other people I know. One night stay, I can afford, more I can't. I save my time for the worlds to shoot and be with family. Iwas really wanting to go to Warren, but 2 days is too much.


I agree


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

mini of 6 grains per # of draw weight. Max yardage of 35yds. max speed of 265 FPS. through out the 10 & 12 rings. NO SIGHTS OR RELEASES.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

ramboarhunter said:


> mini of 6 grains per # of draw weight. Max yardage of 35yds. max speed of 265 FPS. through out the 10 & 12 rings. NO SIGHTS OR RELEASES.


Yeah I'm sure that will get real far.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

My wife and I have committed to 9 major shoots this year. We have to decide these shoots to attend in Dec and Jan due to our jobs require the vac to be scheduled then. At that time our options were IBO and ASA. We budgeted $$ and time back in December and January. Regions wasn't even a blip on the radar. If Regions could have a solid schedule out the same time as IBO and ASA I could plan ahead. There are definately a couple of shoots I would be happy to omit so I could squeeze in Regions. 

Please make sure they have a solid schedule by the fall. This way I can plan my time and money. 

This year was just to late, it was like asking me to poop after I already wiped.


----------



## Spiked2kx (Mar 3, 2013)

They really need to bring it out west like Ca, az, nm,ut,co. There is nothing out west as far as 3d. The sunrise shoot in az is big but that's it once a year. There's a market for it as long as its done right. After they are established start moving east. Then they could break it down west va east shoot offs all kinds of possibilities.


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

Break the country up into 4 to 6 regions, pick 3 states in each region to form a tri-state competition, then take the top shooters from each region to the super bowl shoot.


----------



## archerydude21 (Sep 20, 2010)

stark815 said:


> Guys the IBO was built for bow hunters by bow hunters. I have no problems with the ASA or Regions but both are founded on the premise of making the promoter money. I'm not suggesting there is anything wrong with that either but for me I enjoy knowing when I shoot an IBO event my money I promoting the sport I love so much through the Bow Hunter Defense Fund.


How exactly does the IBO do this?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

archerydude21 said:


> How exactly does the IBO do this?


they don't...imho the bowhunter defense fund runs an article in a magazine once a month and call it defending bowhunters...LOL


----------



## archerydude21 (Sep 20, 2010)

carlosii said:


> they don't...imho the bowhunter defense fund runs an article in a magazine once a month and call it defending bowhunters...LOL


Agreed. I can remember twice the IBO donating money to "defense of bowhunting", it was in the same year(don't recall what year). They donated money to defeat Maine and Alaska initiatives that were trying to ban baiting of bears. I believe one donation was $20,000 and the other was $10,000, not positive of the numbers. Other than that I can't recall any other time. I suppose this is a discussion for a different thread.....


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I think we all need to go give it a shot. They have bent over backwards to get us to come. Its a beautiful part of Western Pa and when the Cabela's shoot was there in the late 1990's and early 2000 period it was a very nice shoot. i remember lots of big time pro's being there so they all know where Warren ,Pa is. I remember having lunch at Burger King with Burley Hall and my son was about 16 at the time and he thought that was the greatest thing ever. The word is really get out around my neck of the woods. I exspect a decent size crowd. Pa and New York have a bunch of shooters in the area.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

archerydude21 said:


> Agreed. I can remember twice the IBO donating money to "defense of bowhunting", it was in the same year(don't recall what year). They donated money to defeat Maine and Alaska initiatives that were trying to ban baiting of bears. I believe one donation was $20,000 and the other was $10,000, not positive of the numbers. Other than that I can't recall any other time. I suppose this is a discussion for a different thread.....


I do remember they did something in NJ also.....


----------



## dfirst (Jul 26, 2011)

I would more likely shoot a regions if I could do all 40 in one day, overnight and Saturday is tough for me I only get Sunday off. warren PA could be done in a day for me.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I fear that their draw base is too busy with the IBO and ASA schedule. Few other than pros have the time/inclination to shoot 3 times per month, especially with the travel requirement as well. Big pay days in the amateur classes would be the biggest incentive to get the population they need to succeed. Although the draw base would be smaller, the Regions should consider heading out west where there is no ASA/IBO competition and shooters that woulld like to shoot an ASA event would love to shoot a Regions tournament.


----------



## Spiked2kx (Mar 3, 2013)

rsw said:


> I fear that their draw base is too busy with the IBO and ASA schedule. Few other than pros have the time/inclination to shoot 3 times per month, especially with the travel requirement as well. Big pay days in the amateur classes would be the biggest incentive to get the population they need to succeed. Although the draw base would be smaller, the Regions should consider heading out west where there is no ASA/IBO competition and shooters that woulld like to shoot an ASA event would love to shoot a Regions tournament.


I agree with this a 100%!!!!! I'm up at Arizonans biggest 3d shoot right now. Last year they are saying there was 1000-2000 people. I dunno if its true or not but there was a lot of people just shooting the fun course today so much so that we had about a half hour wait at each target. They have 6 fun courses set up and on one of the other ski mts the have the competitive courses. I wish regions or even Asa would come check it out. We have the numbers to make something big out here but just can't get the chance from organizations to do it. They could run a triple crown even out here and just see the turnout or some they tournys and get a feel for it. I think it would do fairly well but that's just me. I'm dieing to shoot an Asa or ibo event, so much so that on one of the practice rounds all I did was shoot for 14's from the open stake which is 50 yards out here. Got close never hit it but still. I'd love to go back east and see how I could do but travel costs and all that plus finding a event that fits my work schedule is making it hard. Just my two cents.


----------



## BigGobbler (Feb 11, 2010)

Their web site is week and hard to navigate. The information was not out there and what was out there was minimal. They need to be in touch with the shooters. Alot of good comments I hope they suceed.


----------



## BowLife HSC (Jan 26, 2013)

tecshooter said:


> It's all in the advertising and word of mouth is normally the best, so not real sure how to create a bigger buzz, but it needs done. That and grassroots efforts in the local areas, which should be where local clubs and shops come into play to get at least a decent turnout on locals alone.
> 
> The fact that they are doing a live feed of the shoot downs was incredible. I saw the pros live, missed the others, but this is a big step forward and shows a huge initiative on their part. Obviously no other organization is doing this right now. The last live feed I remember seeing was from Lancaster last year.
> 
> Everything is in place for this to succeed on paper, now the rest just needs to come together. I'm still not a fan of the timing of their events in relation to other national events, but if it takes off like it should that will take care of itself.



Thanks for watching the live feed, I'm glad you enjoyed it. We will be doing it again in Warren..I have been to all ASA events but one this year and to both Regions, Regions has been just as nice if not nicer as far as locations and range set up. All the vendors are there it's a very Similar feel as being at an ASA ProAm minus the shooters..the web site and promoting of the events will be better there is so much that goes into an event this size but I've been impressed with the hard work that Dick and Shawn have put into making this work.. I read a lot of the Questions concerns and opinions, although every concern can't be met I believe These guys are trying hard .

The live feed is one way we feel we can promote Regions, by giving those of you who are not able to make it a front row seat to the shoot down!!


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

Thumbs up to the BowLife folks!
A great bunch of people!


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Watched some of the Bow Life shooting in Anderson. Will be bringing a pin set up to Warren to participate, looks like fun.


----------

